# Works good for my needs



## whope

Nothing fills up my 31 gallon separator faster than the planer.


----------



## bambam89

Got one not long ago and it plains the small amount of wood I need just fine.
Had one of the 10" Ryobis many years ago and it was one great plainer for the small shop.
I am always amazed how smooth these little planers can do the job.


----------



## Kroden

I have the same one. Rating seems right. It definitely has some issues that can take some time to get through (snipe, non-parallel cuts) but it has the power to handle anything I throw through it.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a reincarnation of my old Delta lunchbox planer. Hope you like it for a long time because you just can't kill these things…. and believe me, I've tried.

I keep looking at the new DeWalts with envy, but just can't justify spending any add'l money on a planer, while the one I have runs perfectly well.

Another plus for these units is that the blades are really inexpensive. Search around on Amazon and you'll find the aftermarket blades by Powertec are just as good as the name brand and quite a bit less expensive.

As I'm sure you're realizing, softwood will fill your bag with stingy shavings as opposed to chips. I have to shut all my other blast gates to ensure I don't plug up the flex hose whenever I plane softwood. SYP and Spruce are especially stringy.

Enjoy your planer, it will save you a small fortune before your done with it.


----------



## dday

I've got a Ryobi AP1300 that I love. It makes almost a no sand finish on old pallet wood. I agree with the clogging of a DC. I just let mine shot the chips out into a big Rubbermaid tub and dump them in a garbage bag. I tend to do a LOT of planing all at the same time and stack my wood for future use…


----------



## mountainaxe

I purchased this planer several years ago and use it on all kinds of woods and projects. I agree with the comments in your review; your experience has been identical to mine. Definitely an easy to use, reliable, low cost tool. If you do your homework, you'll find that there are still decent Craftsman tools out there worth buying…go figure.


----------



## Bill1974

Looks just like the WEN 6550 I have.

I had a similar view on the planner, but mine needed a little more tweaking to set up. The granite base was not parallel to the blades.

Getting rid of the snipe was easy for me, on short boards I don't have to anything. On long one I just need to lift them as they come out and no snipe.

Dust collection with a shop vac and mini clearvue CV06 works really well. The container does fill fast.


----------



## Bigibson

Good luck finding parts for Craftsman planers, they no longer support them. I have a 12.5 that I purchased in Dec 2015. The bevel gear (made of cheap plastic) broke, Sears does not sell replacement parts and will not even acknowledge the model number of the planer even though I sent them a picture of the name plate. Sears is not the company they used to be.


----------



## WooDR67

I was able to get affordable replacement parts from Triton who still sells a clone. The plastic casing broke so I ordered a new one from Triton . My planer is orange and silver now but it works well. I plan on matching the color at some point.


----------

